# New here - not crazy after all or if I am, I'm not alone!



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello all,
Thanks for having me here. I'm very happy to discover that as a Halloween enthusiast, I'm not crazy after all or if I am, I'm happy to know that I'm not alone! lol


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum sister! And sweetie? You are very, very far from being alone! All of us are just like you.....different people, different locations...but all just like you.......


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, we're all the weird relatives. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, sis


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Crazy, maybe, but not alone.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

sister said:


> Hello all,
> Thanks for having me here. I'm very happy to discover that as a Halloween enthusiast, I'm not crazy after all or if I am, I'm happy to know that I'm not alone! lol


welcome and dont worry, my family thinks im crazy, excuse me my son says obsessed, any way welcome to the club and the forum


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope...you're not crazy, we're all a little crazy! Crazy for having some fun thats all. You won't be judged here.

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Sister!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Sis!



Enjoy by cracky!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

We're never really alone...

Welcome...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone!


----------

